# Out on peddle Bike today



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2013)

1st of the year, did a few miles & feel refreshed.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done Hobie! I was out for a run this morning - hard to get out of the door, but feel better for it afterwards!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 14, 2013)

Makes you feel better !  I dont know how you get the time !!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Makes you feel better !  I dont know how you get the time !!



I don't sleep!


----------

